# Does anyone know how much an empty 16 ounce bottle from WSP weighs?



## soapsydaisy (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi All, I am trying to figure how much FO I have left in a bottle. Does anyone know the weight of an empty 16 ounce bottle from WSP?


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 20, 2015)

I seriously would love to know the answer to this question and more specifically if anyone has a list of bottles and their weights. I need to start keeping track! But what you could do is just pour the rest out into a glass or stainless steel container and weigh it.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 20, 2015)

No idea but if I were you I would weigh a glass measuring cup with a good spout then pour in the essential oil in and measure again, or tare out the cup same difference.  Then just pour it back in the bottle. Yes you'll lose a couple drops but it would be the easiest and quickest way I could think of.

If you have more to measure then weigh the empty bottle when you pour out the first essential oil.


----------



## lsg (Jan 20, 2015)

I think their FO measurements are in fluid ounces.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 20, 2015)

Okay, I had an unopened bottle of lemongrass. I opened the bottle and took off the lid and the stopper. The bottle weighed 1 lbs 3.5 ounces. If we assume the lemongrass was indeed 16 oz, then the bottle weighs 3.5 ounces.  With the stopper and the lid the bottle would weigh 4.2 ounces.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2015)

Their site list as fluid oz


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 20, 2015)

Alright then in fl.oz. without the cap and stopper 19.6 fl oz with the cap and stopper 20.2 fl oz.

So minus the 16 fl oz would be 3.6 fl oz for the bottle or 4.2 fl oz with the cap and stopper. 

Hmmm I may have been off by .1 oz it looks like. Since the fl oz and the oz are the same. 

Strange why are they the same? My scale gives the option to measure in either but if they are the same thing- why?


----------



## CrafterAl (Jan 20, 2015)

Normally the term "fl oz" refers to fluid ounces.

Fluid ounce is a volume term. 

Oddly enough, British fl oz and US fl oz are not the same!

Weights are not expressed in fluid ounces.


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2015)

FOs can weigh different amounts per fluid ounce depending on their ingredients. Some are lighter, some heavier. You can't know the weight of the container from them if they fill according to volume. If a supplier sells by weight, your method would work nicely.

ALthough thinking on it, they use glass bottles. I don't know if the bottles are standardized and since glass is so heavy, relatively speaking, variations could be different enough that weighing one bottle might not tell you what all bottles that size weigh. Hmmmm.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think that is the question, though- unless I misunderstand.  FO may be sold to me in fluid ounces, but when I am measuring for a recipe, I measure weight ounces.  That is what you would you would need to know if you wanted to know if there is enough in a bottle to make another recipe.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2015)

Is this a glass 16 oz? I have some empty ones and can weigh one if you have not found your answer. It will be later today when I get home from market. Just found an empty mine weighs 299 grams


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 21, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Is this a glass 16 oz? I have some empty ones and can weigh one if you have not found your answer. It will be later today when I get home from market. Just found an empty mine weighs 299 grams



I'm not sure the one I have is a stainless look bottle. Op will need to clarify.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 24, 2015)

It was in a 16 ounce glass bottle. I didn't consider fl ounces, I always weigh out my FOs. Thank you for all of your responses.


----------

